# κατ΄ὀλιγαρχίαν δὲ σφίσιν αὐτοῖς μόνον ἐπιτηδείως ὅπως πολιτεύσουση Θεραπεύοντες.



## ianis

Γεια σας, παρακαλώ, μου δυσκολεύει πολύ το παρακάτω απόσπασμα. και η ελληνική και η αγγλική μετάφραση συμφωνούν ότι αναφέρεται πως οι Λακεδαιμόνιοι φρόντιζαν να έχουν πολίτευμα ολιγαρχικό οι σύμμαχοι τους που θα υπηρετούσε το συμφέρον της Σπάρτης. Αλλά δεν είμαι ικανός να διακρίνω αυτό με σαφήνεια στο αρχαίο κείμενο.

*καὶ οἱ μὲν Λακεδαιμόνιοι οὐχ ὑποτελεῖς ἕχοντες φόρου τοὺς ξυμμάχους ἡγοῦντο, κατ΄ὀλιγαρχίαν δὲ σφίσιν αὐτοῖς μόνον ἐπιτηδείως ὅπως πολιτεύσουση Θεραπεύοντες.

καὶ οἱ μὲν Λακεδαιμόνιοι οὐχ ὑποτελεῖς ἕχοντες φόρου*, αυτό είναι ξεκάφαρο, οι Λακεδαιμόνιοι δεν είχαν υποτελές φόρου ανάμεσα τους συμμάχους όπως οι Αθηναίοι.

*τοὺς ξυμμάχους ἡγοῦντο*, εδώ *ἡγοῦντο* νομίζω ότι είναι η ονομαστική μέση φωνή παρατατικού που σημαίνει λάμβαναν και δεν καταλαβαίνω ακριβώς πώς συνδέεται με τα υπόλοιπα, το κόμμα δίνει την εντύπωση ότι λειτουργεί με την πρώτη πρόταση αλλά ταυτόχρονα φαίνεται πώς λείπει ένα ρήμα στη δεύτερη.

*σφίσιν αὐτοῖς*, νομίζω ότι σημαίνει για αυτούς τους ίδιους (νομίζω ότι αναφέρεται στους Λακεδαιμόνιους).

*ἐπιτηδείως*, του οφέλους (των Λακεδαιμόνιων).

*πολιτεύσουσι *το γ' πρόσωπο ενικού της ενεργειακής φωνής του μέσου μέλλοντα; 

*Θεραπεύοντες *φροντίζοντας (οι Λακεδαιμόνιοι).

Το ερμηνεύω με τη σημερινή σύνταξη:

*οἱ μὲν Λακεδαιμόνιοι, οὐχ ἕχοντες ὑποτελεῖς φόρου, ἡγοῦντο τοὺς ξυμμάχους κατ΄ὀλιγαρχίαν, Θεραπεύοντες ὅπως πολιτεύσουση ἐπιτηδείως μόνον σφίσιν αὐτοῖς.*

Πώς σας φαίνεται;


----------



## ianis

Εξετάζοντας περισσότερα μου φαίνεται ότι *πολιτεύσουσι * μπορεί να συνδέεται με  *κατ΄ὀλιγαρχίαν, *και όχι *ἡγοῦντο* , διότι δεν βρίσκω κατά ανάμεσα τους εμπρόθετους προσδιορισμούς που συνδέονται με το τελευταίο αλλά με το προηγούμενο.

Τότε θα ήταν:

*Θεραπεύοντες ὅπως πολιτεύσουση κατ΄ὀλιγαρχίαν *δηλαδή φροντίζοντας όπως θα ζουν σε ολιγαρχικό πολίτευμα.

Και *ἐπιτηδείως μόνον σφίσιν αὐτοῖς ί*σως σημαίνει για το όφελος των Λακεδαιμονίων;


----------



## Konstantinos

Το ἡγοῦντο είναι από το ἡγέομαι και σημαίνει to precede or to lead. Ηγούμαι στα νέα Ελληνικά.

οἱ Λακεδαιμόνιοι τοὺς ξυμμάχους ἡγοῦντο:

Οι Λακεδαιμόνιοι ήταν κάποια βήματα πιο μπροστά από τους συμμάχους.


----------



## ianis

Konstantinos said:


> Το ἡγοῦντο είναι από το ἡγέομαι και σημαίνει to precede or to lead. Ηγούμαι στα νέα Ελληνικά.
> 
> οἱ Λακεδαιμόνιοι τοὺς ξυμμάχους ἡγοῦντο:
> 
> Οι Λακεδαιμόνιοι ήταν κάποια βήματα πιο μπροστά από τους συμμάχους.


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Konstantinos, μπέρδεψα τα ρήματα.

Και αντέγραψα πολιτεύσουση αντί πολιτεύσουσι, ίσως το αυτόματο διορθωτή το άλλαξε, το διόρθωσα ακόμη εκτός από τον τίτλο.


----------



## Perseas

*καὶ οἱ μὲν Λακεδαιμόνιοι οὐχ ὑποτελεῖς ἕχοντες φόρου τοὺς ξυμμάχους ἡγοῦντο*



ianis said:


> ξεκάφαρο


ξεκά*θ*αρο


ianis said:


> οι Λακεδαιμόνιοι δεν είχαν υποτελές φόρου ανάμεσα τους συμμάχους όπως οι Αθηναίοι.


Σωστά. Η ηγεμονία των Λακεδαιμονίων διέφερε από αυτή των Αθηναίων, καθώς οι σύμμαχοι των Λακεδαιμονίων δεν ήταν φόρου υποτελείς (δεν είχαν την υποχρέωση να πληρώνουν φόρο).


ianis said:


> *τοὺς ξυμμάχους ἡγοῦντο*, εδώ *ἡγοῦντο* νομίζω ότι είναι η ονομαστική μέση φωνή παρατατικού που σημαίνει λάμβαναν και δεν καταλαβαίνω ακριβώς πώς συνδέεται με τα υπόλοιπα, το κόμμα δίνει την εντύπωση ότι λειτουργεί με την πρώτη πρόταση αλλά ταυτόχρονα φαίνεται πώς λείπει ένα ρήμα στη δεύτερη.


Το *ἡγοῦντο *είναι παρατατικός μέσης φωνής, τρίτο πληθυντικό πρόσωπο. Εδώ σημαίνει _είχαν την ηγεμονία/ήταν αρχηγοί. _Δηλαδή, οι Λακεδαιμόνιοι είχαν την ηγεμονία με ποιον τρόπο; Με το να μην έχουν (*οὐχ ἕχοντες*) τους συμμάχους τους φόρου υποτελείς. (Οι σύμμαχοι των Λακεδαιμονίων δεν είχαν την υποχρέωση να καταβάλλουν φόρο).

Αυτά για το πρώτο μέρος του αποσπάσματος. Για το υπόλοιπο θα προσπαθήσω αργότερα.


----------



## ianis

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Perseas και για τις πληροφορίες και για τη διόρθωση.

Για το ρήμα *ἡγοῦντο *πίστεψα ότι ήταν παθητική του ρήματος ἄγω, αλλά όπως ανέφερε ο Konstantinos είναι το ρήμα ἡγοῦμαι.


----------



## Perseas

*κατ' ὀλιγαρχίαν δὲ σφίσιν αὐτοῖς μόνον ἐπιτηδείως ὅπως πολιτεύσουσι θεραπεύοντες*



ianis said:


> *σφίσιν αὐτοῖς*, νομίζω ότι σημαίνει για αυτούς τους ίδιους (νομίζω ότι αναφέρεται στους Λακεδαιμόνιους).


Ναι.


ianis said:


> *ἐπιτηδείως*, του οφέλους (των Λακεδαιμόνιων).


Οι σύμμαχοι να είναι *πιστοί, αφοσιωμένοι* στους Λακεδαιμόνιους.


ianis said:


> *πολιτεύσουσι *το γ' πρόσωπο ενικού της ενεργειακής φωνής του μέσου μέλλοντα;


Του ενεργητικού μέλλοντα. Το ρήμα είναι "πολιτεύω".


ianis said:


> *θεραπεύοντες *φροντίζοντας (οι Λακεδαιμόνιοι).


Ναι.

... φροντίζοντας όμως (οι Λακεδαιμόνιοι), ώστε να έχουν οι σύμμαχοι ολιγαρχικές κυβερνήσεις (να πολιτεύονται οι σύμμαχοι ολιγαρχικά), πιστές σε αυτούς (στους Λακεδαιμόνιους).


----------



## ianis

Perseas said:


> *κατ' ὀλιγαρχίαν δὲ σφίσιν αὐτοῖς μόνον ἐπιτηδείως ὅπως πολιτεύσουσι θεραπεύοντες*
> 
> 
> Ναι.
> 
> Οι σύμμαχοι να είναι *πιστοί, αφοσιωμένοι* στους Λακεδαιμόνιους.
> 
> Του ενεργητικού μέλλοντα. Το ρήμα είναι "πολιτεύω".
> 
> Ναι.
> 
> ... φροντίζοντας όμως (οι Λακεδαιμόνιοι), ώστε να έχουν οι σύμμαχοι ολιγαρχικές κυβερνήσεις (να πολιτεύονται οι σύμμαχοι ολιγαρχικά), πιστές σε αυτούς (στους Λακεδαιμόνιους).


Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ Perseas, τώρα αυτό είναι σαφές.


----------



## ioanell

ianis said:


> Γεια σας, παρακαλώ, μου με δυσκολεύει πολύ το παρακάτω απόσπασμα. ...δεν είμαι ικανός να διακρίνω αυτό με σαφήνεια στο αρχαίο κείμενο.


Μετά την χρήσιμη εξήγηση του Περσέα, ίσως θα μπορούσες να βοηθηθείς κάπως περισσότερο διαβάζοντας μια αναδιατύπωση του κειμένου που πλησιάζει στη νεοελληνική σύνταξη, ώστε να γίνει πιο εύληπτη και η μετάφραση.

καὶ οἱ μὲν Λακεδαιμόνιοι ἡγοῦντο (ήταν αρχηγοί) οὐκ ἔχοντες τοὺς ξυμμάχους ὑποτελεῖς φόρου (χωρίς να επιβάλλουν φόρο στους συμμάχους τους), θεραπεύοντες δὲ (αλλά φροντίζοντας) ὅπως (πώς [_οι σύμμαχοι_]) πολιτεύσουσι κατ᾽ὀλιγαρχίαν (θα εγκαθιδρύσουν ολιγαρχικά πολιτεύματα) ἐπιτηδείως* μόνον σφίσιν αὐτοῖς (φιλικά/πιστά/αφοσιωμένα μόνο σ’ αυτούς).

* ενώ στο αρχαίο κείμενο το "σφίσιν αὐτοῖς" προσδιορίζεται από το επίρρημα "ἐπιτηδείως", στη νεοελληνική μετάφραση αυτό το επίρρημα δεν μπορεί παρά να αποδοθεί ως επίθετο που προσδιορίζει τα "πολιτεύματα" (ή "κυβερνήσεις").


----------



## ianis

ioanell said:


> Μετά την χρήσιμη εξήγηση του Περσέα, ίσως θα μπορούσες να βοηθηθείς κάπως περισσότερο διαβάζοντας μια αναδιατύπωση του κειμένου που πλησιάζει στη νεοελληνική σύνταξη, ώστε να γίνει πιο εύληπτη και η μετάφραση.
> 
> καὶ οἱ μὲν Λακεδαιμόνιοι ἡγοῦντο (ήταν αρχηγοί) οὐκ ἔχοντες τοὺς ξυμμάχους ὑποτελεῖς φόρου (χωρίς να επιβάλλουν φόρο στους συμμάχους τους), θεραπεύοντες δὲ (αλλά φροντίζοντας) ὅπως (πώς [_οι σύμμαχοι_]) πολιτεύσουσι κατ᾽ὀλιγαρχίαν (θα εγκαθιδρύσουν ολιγαρχικά πολιτεύματα) ἐπιτηδείως* μόνον σφίσιν αὐτοῖς (φιλικά/πιστά/αφοσιωμένα μόνο σ’ αυτούς).
> 
> * ενώ στο αρχαίο κείμενο το "σφίσιν αὐτοῖς" προσδιορίζεται από το επίρρημα "ἐπιτηδείως", στη νεοελληνική μετάφραση αυτό το επίρρημα δεν μπορεί παρά να αποδοθεί ως επίθετο που προσδιορίζει τα "πολιτεύματα" (ή "κυβερνήσεις").


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ ioanell, είναι πολύ χρήσιμες επίσης η αναδιατύπωση που έκανες και η διόρθωση.


----------



## Αγγελος

Konstantinos said:


> Το ἡγοῦντο είναι από το ἡγέομαι και σημαίνει to precede or to lead. Ηγούμαι στα νέα Ελληνικά.
> 
> οἱ Λακεδαιμόνιοι τοὺς ξυμμάχους ἡγοῦντο:
> 
> Οι Λακεδαιμόνιοι ήταν κάποια βήματα πιο μπροστά από τους συμμάχους.


«ἡγοῦμαι» δεν σήμαινε και «νομίζω»; Μήπως εννοεί «δεν θεωρούσαν τους συμμάχους τους φόρου υποτελείς/δεν αντιμετώπιζαν τους συμμάχους τους σαν φόρου υποτελείς»;


----------



## ioanell

Αγγελος said:


> «ἡγοῦμαι» δεν σήμαινε και «νομίζω»; Μήπως εννοεί «δεν θεωρούσαν τους συμμάχους τους φόρου υποτελείς/δεν αντιμετώπιζαν τους συμμάχους τους σαν φόρου υποτελείς»;


Άγγελε, εάν δεν περιμένεις απάντηση αποκλειστικά από τον Κ., τότε καταθέτω κι εγώ τη δική μου άποψη -σχετικά με την ερώτηση/απορία σου-, όπως παρακάτω:

Ναι, το «ἡγοῦμαι» σήμαινε και «νομίζω, θεωρώ», αλλά ως τελευταία σημασία, σύμφωνα με το LSJ. Νομίζω ότι δεν μπορεί να εννοεί «δεν θεωρούσαν τους συμμάχους τους φόρου υποτελείς/δεν αντιμετώπιζαν τους συμμάχους τους σαν φόρου υποτελείς», διότι γι’ αυτό μάς εμποδίζει η τροπική μετοχή (οὐκ) ἔχοντες, η οποία μάς λέει όχι ότι δεν τους «θεωρούσαν», αλλά ότι «στην πραγματικότητα δεν τους είχαν φόρου υποτελείς, δεν τους επέβαλλαν φόρο» και το «ἡγοῦντο (ήταν αρχηγοί της συμμαχίας τους)», ενώ φαίνεται να χρησιμοποιείται απόλυτα, έχει ως ευκόλως εννοούμενο αντικείμενο τη γενική «τούτων», δηλ. των ξυμμάχων Άλλωστε, αυτό προκύπτει εύκολα και από τα κεφάλαια 1.18.2, 1.18.3 και 1.19.1 των ΙΣΤΟΡΙΩΝ Α΄ του Θουκυδίδη.

Για να έχει το «ἡγοῦμαι» τη σημασία του «νομίζω, θεωρώ» -όπως εμφανίζεται στην ανωτέρω ερώτηση-, από το αρχαίο κείμενο θα έπρεπε να λείπει η μετοχή «οὐκ ἔχοντες» και αντιθέτως να υπάρχει το απαρέμφατο «εἶναι_»: _ _καὶ οἱ μὲν Λακεδαιμόνιοι οὐχ ἡγοῦντο τοὺς ξυμμάχους ὑποτελεῖς φόρου εἶναι…_


----------

